# Goodbye Sparkie



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

I put Sparkie to sleep this afternoon. He wasn't doing well for the past few weeks and when I woke this morning and he was pineconed I knew I had to put him to rest 

Heres some final pics to share of the very old guy. He was bought from King Eds over 4 years ago. I bought the cheapest ($1.99) cause I thought he would live for 1-3 months but here we are over 4 years later. He was byfar my most interactive and friendly betta and Im going to miss him sooooo much  No other fish will come close to matching what he lived up too.

His first day home. Happy as can be to be out of that tiny cup.









Final pics from before I put him to rest.. I think he was ready to go. When I came back into the room with the ice water he was laying under the net.


































I thought the best place to bury him was underneath the fish shaped pot beside our waterfall...the cut flowers are temp. until I can find a plant that suits him.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Rip Sparkie


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

from the looks of his tank you were as thoughtful of where he lived as you are to where he rests. a loved little fish indeed.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

awww, sorry to hear kaisa , Sounds like it was time and he was ready.... R.I.P Sparkie


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Sparkie has a beautiful resting place.


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss  R.I.P Sparkie


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww thats too bad  RIP Sparkie


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear  I know you've been worried about him for a while. He had an exceptional life with you!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

He was a loved fished for sure. Sorry for your loss
RIP Sparkie.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Its hard to lose a pet, whether its a dog, cat, bird or fish. I cried for days when I lost my female breeding Discus. 

Looks like he is resting in a beautiful place now.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Ten Tips on Coping with Pet Loss


----------

